# Python No Spill Clean 'N Fill Tubing?



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

​
My LFS used to sell the Pythons but have since converted to the Aqueon brand ones. In case you never used the Python branded one, it had really soft tubing that did not pinch easily. The new stuff from Aqueon is an inferior product and the tubing is hard (you can buy the same tubing at any home improvement store). 

So, my question is: *Does anyone know what kind of tubing Python used specifically? Do they even make Pythons anymore? *I know you can buy it online, but Petco and PetSmart no longer carry them.


----------



## iskandarreza (Jul 4, 2011)

What are these Pythons actually? We don't really have them anywhere here in Malaysia, so what's it do? It looks like a siphon. How is it different than the siphon with a pump-and-valve with a gravel vacuum attachment?


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Same thing, essentially. One end attaches to a faucet, and also has a open and close valve. If you leave the valve open and turn your faucet on, it'll suck the water out of your tank. Close the valve and it diverts water from the faucet to the tank. I'm very surprised you guys don't have it in Malaysia, considering how big the hobby is (if I assume correctly) there! 

Better picture:


----------



## iskandarreza (Jul 4, 2011)

Hmm they might have it, but I would have noticed something so uniquely convenient. Using the tap's pressure to suck out water from the tank, that's brilliant!

The hobby is big, but not very high-tech here. Most people don't even check the pH or the GH of the water, let alone figure out what kind environment the fish they buy comes from.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

iskandarreza said:


> The hobby is big, but not very high-tech here. Most people don't even check the pH or the GH of the water, let alone figure out what kind environment the fish they buy comes from.



This is going off thread, but how's the hobby there anyway? What are people in to? I know the trend in Vietnam right now is aquascaping. A few years back, it was flowerhorns, and before that it was arowanas. I know plants like downoi are just now coming to Vietnam and are selling for ridiculous prices. Some owners flat out refuse to sell them due to the low supply. You must have good access to Crypts and Buces?


----------



## discusonly (Mar 28, 2010)

You could probably use something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Watts-SVLK20-...CKZO/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1321307069&sr=8-5


Probably have to find a place that carries longer ones.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

how well do these actually work? I had one from wal-mart, and granted the concept was nice, but I was not very impressed with its perfermance at all.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

discusonly said:


> You could probably use something like this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Watts-SVLK20-...CKZO/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1321307069&sr=8-5
> 
> ...


I'll look into it. Hopefully it's as soft as the Python tubing. Thanks!



NWA-Planted said:


> how well do these actually work? I had one from wal-mart, and granted the concept was nice, but I was not very impressed with its perfermance at all.


They work quite well IMO. Using the faucet to drain water out isn't something I do, however. I just let gravity do the trick.


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

I never used the Python- most LFS and large chain pet stores have switched over to the Aqueon version. I know Python has a website, but I'm not sure if they are going out of business or what. They are definitely less-common.

My problem with the Python was the attachment for the faucet was too long- as I have a shallow bathroom sink I hook it up to. The Aqueon attachment was much shorter. I just throw a small towel over the faucet while it's running to keep the splash off the walls/mirror.

As far as the Aqueon tubing goes- it is more rigid than the Python, but I haven't had a problem with it kinking. I just make sure I lay it out properly and coil it nicely when I'm done. I would imagine any old 5/8's tubing would work though, if you choose to replace it.


----------



## iskandarreza (Jul 4, 2011)

manualfocus said:


> This is going off thread, but how's the hobby there anyway? What are people in to? I know the trend in Vietnam right now is aquascaping. A few years back, it was flowerhorns, and before that it was arowanas. I know plants like downoi are just now coming to Vietnam and are selling for ridiculous prices. Some owners flat out refuse to sell them due to the low supply. You must have good access to Crypts and Buces?


It's still flowerhorns, arowanas and bettas here. There's not much enthusiasm for planted tanks and most of these fishes are kept in really sad conditions, most of all the bettas. They'll put them in a tiny decorative jar that holds less than a coke can of water, forget filters or plants 

I tried saving one that was in a slightly bigger jar (held about 1 liter) but he was already having organ failure. At least his last week was spent happily swimming in my planted 8g.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

if u messure the inner diameter and outter diameter of tubing, i can recommend u good replacements. 

But i would need to know the size exactly... finding tubing isnt the hard part.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Pretty sure the pythons have been discontinued. They are not sold anywhere now. Even the wholesalers we get our stuff from stopped carrying them.


----------



## gomesj (Dec 11, 2008)

Big Al's online carries this product.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

Finding quality tubing is not hard.

it has to do with the hardness when you pick tubing.

cut a small section of the tubing, take a ruler under it and give me the messurements.

i need the size of the opening hole.. we call that ID or inner diameter.
I also need the entire diameter of the tubing... we call that OD or outter diameter. 
OD - ID = tubing wall. 

give me the ID and OD, and i will pick a plasticizer free tubing which can hold clearity and have a nice bend radius because its softer then that vinyl tubing on the python.


Guys lemme tell you one more thing about tubing.
BE VERY CAREFUL OF PLASTICIZER FLUX. 

what is it? ever notice on new tubing, you get clear stringy things which seems to come off your tubing over time? that is plasticer flux.. it looks like someone shredded a plastic wrap which floats and get caught in your plants.

When you pick tubing... u need to match for application... unfortunately, my sunsun filter vendor.. aka jebo went the cheap route and i had to learn this the hard way.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll find out and let you know. Do you have an estimate of cost per foot? I'm looking for around 30-50 feet in length.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I bought add on tubing right at Lowe's when I wanted to make mine longer. They sell it on rolls by the foot. Bring a piece with you and just match it up. Easy!
Most hardware store carry in the plumbing dept.


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

I was tired of my hose kinking (both in straight runs when laid out, and also over the edge of my tank while I waited for tank to drain on 50% WCs) so last night i built this contraption, which will drain my tank to the correct level, and REALLY quickly:










I used 5/8" ID braided tubing and on the other end added a hose fitting to attach to a waterbed pump ($5 on eBay) to refill the tank from faucet. I start a siphon and gravity drain to bathtub.

The "suction" side is 3/4" PVC.



I tried a mod and used ball valves to put in a "gravel vac" but it didn't work well - so i will use buckets for vacuuming I suppose.


----------



## reefdiver (Oct 21, 2011)

gomesj said:


> Big Al's online carries this product.


So does Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Python-25ft-Spill-Clean-Fill/dp/B000255NXC


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

psalm18.2 said:


> I bought add on tubing right at Lowe's when I wanted to make mine longer. They sell it on rolls by the foot. Bring a piece with you and just match it up. Easy!
> Most hardware store carry in the plumbing dept.


I've looked into that, but the hoses are too rigid and are prone to kinking. My old python almost never kinked.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

manualfocus said:


> I'll find out and let you know. Do you have an estimate of cost per foot? I'm looking for around 30-50 feet in length.


this totally follows how good of a grade u want.

beverage and food class tubing which i decided to go with on my canisters can cost as much as 4 dollars per foot @ 5/8ID.
This is the Tygon B-44 class tubing... which is excellent tubing, used in food industry, but its VERY PRICEY. 
http://www.tygon.com/tygon-b443-tubing.aspx


cheap thick walled tubing which has excellent bend radius can be anywhere from 35 cents per foot to as much as 2 dollars per foot depending on wall thickness and inner diameter.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

If you're looking for an addon only, I have one that touched water a couple of times only. Shipping would suck though.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

reybie said:


> If you're looking for an addon only, I have one that touched water a couple of times only. Shipping would suck though.


I can't imagine it would suck that much for shipping if you just put it all in a large USPS flat rate box. How long is it? Is it Python brand?


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Naekuh said:


> this totally follows how good of a grade u want.
> 
> beverage and food class tubing which i decided to go with on my canisters can cost as much as 4 dollars per foot @ 5/8ID.
> This is the Tygon B-44 class tubing... which is excellent tubing, used in food industry, but its VERY PRICEY.
> ...


I don't need anything fancy.. just cheap and flexible! Anything over $1/foot, I might as well purchase the original.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

manualfocus said:


> I can't imagine it would suck that much for shipping if you just put it all in a large USPS flat rate box. How long is it? Is it Python brand?


It is Python brand. I will have to check if I can fit it in a flat rate box.


----------

